# Cubicle "additions"



## cheyer (Dec 7, 2011)

Responded to a complaint about these "additions" to cubicles in a B occupancy, ground floor of a Type 1 high rise. Owner states the wood is going to be fire treated and then wrapped with some type of non-flammable sound insulation....I called a building inspector over and he agrees this is not good....but is it a code violation? I could not find anything in chapter 6 or 8 of the building code (California, ICC) or the fire code to really hang my hat on...tops of the castles are open and greater than 18" from the sprinklers.I'm trying to find out if they violated any permitting requirements with the building dept.Any suggestions?Thanks.

View attachment 1624


View attachment 1625


View attachment 1626


View attachment 1627


View attachment 1624


View attachment 1625


View attachment 1626


View attachment 1627


/monthly_2011_12/2011-12-06_10-46-22_681.jpg.2758c292588dbf15c4e03bfc7470f5ec.jpg

/monthly_2011_12/2011-12-06_10-46-29_682.jpg.b245bcfe6b48344d15c525a97fc7b336.jpg

/monthly_2011_12/2011-12-06_10-46-48_814.jpg.bf5bc08be805c10f83b475e37d58a3e9.jpg

/monthly_2011_12/2011-12-06_10-47-02_195.jpg.e1e97ac522b46660f683fbe57d0f5f5a.jpg


----------



## Inspector 102 (Dec 7, 2011)

Violation of Section 603.1(8) of building code (2006 Ed.) Violation of Section 315 of Fire Code (2006 Ed.) for clearance to ceiling to start with. I am sure there are other issues I am not thinking of yet.


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2011)

Flame spread, smoke developed?  We need to permit cubicles over 5' 9" or with electric in them.....

1.	Movable cases, counters and partitions not over 5 feet 9 inches in height and not containing any electrical, plumbing or mechanical equipment.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 7, 2011)

2009 IBC

1607.5 Partition loads.

In office buildings and in other buildings where partition locations are subject to change, provisions for partition weight shall be made, whether or not partitions are shown on the construction documents , unless the specified live load exceeds 80 psf (3.83 kN/m2). The partition load shall not be less than a uniformly distributed live load of 15 psf (0.74 kN/m2).



> Owner states the wood is going to be fire treated


2009 IBC

TREATED WOOD. Wood and wood-based materials that use vacuum-pressure impregnation processes to enhance fire retardant or preservative properties.

Fire-retardant-treated wood. Pressure-treated lumber and plywood that exhibit reduced surface-burning characteristics and resist propagation of fire.

Can't be done in the field.

Since it is a Type I constrcuction it needs to come out.

2009 IBC 603.1

Exceptions

10. Partitions dividing portions of stores, offices or similar places occupied by one tenant only and that do not establish a corridor serving an occupant load of 30 or more shall be permitted to be constructed of fire-retardant-treated wood , 1-hour fire-resistance-rated construction or of wood panels or similar light construction up to 6 feet (1829 mm) in height.

How is seismic bracing being accomplished?

2009 IBC

1607.13 Interior walls and partitions.

Interior walls and partitions that exceed 6 feet (1829 mm) in height, including their finish materials, shall have adequate strength to resist the loads to which they are subjected but not less than a horizontal load of 5 psf (0.240 kN/m2).


----------



## mark handler (Dec 7, 2011)

Over 5 feet 9 inches in height, NEEDS PERMIT PER CBC

SECTION 802

FLAME SPREAD INDEX.

INTERIOR WALL AND CEILING FINISH. The exposed interior surfaces of buildings, including but not limited to:

fixed or movable walls and partitions; toilet room privacy partitions; columns; ceilings; and interior wainscoting, paneling or other finish applied structurally or for decoration, acoustical correction, surface insulation, structural fire resistance or similar purposes, but not including trim.

partitions exceeding 6 feet in height are governed by the provisions of 1604.3.1 Deflections. and deflection criterion for interior partitions is based on the horizontal load

defined in Section 1607.13.

1607.13 Interior walls and partitions. Interior walls and partitions

that exceed 6 feet (1829 mm) in height, including their

finish materials, shall have adequate strength to resist the loads

to which they are subjected but not less than a horizontal load of

5 psf (0.240 kN/m2).


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2011)

gree that over 5'9" is not exempt from permit req's. Once the application is filed with the proper documentation a formal determination can be made. This is not a 'shoot from the hip' application. Numerous code rerq's will need to be met, not the least of which are enumerated above.


----------



## Frank (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like the rubber band wars are getting out of hand--

If not over 6 ft in height, partitions may be regular wood. section 603.1 10

Looking at the doors in background they may be close.

Do you measure average height, maximum hieght at top of battlements or lower prevailing height.

Bigger question are these partitions or are they furniture not regulated under building code but by fire code for sprinkler clearance?


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2011)

A mans cubicle is his castle!...


----------



## Duke (Dec 7, 2011)

are they accepting job applications?


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 7, 2011)

Duke said:
			
		

> are they accepting job applications?


Sign me up.

I would say if they are not over 6' in height, that they are not in violation nor regulate by the code.


----------



## cheyer (Dec 7, 2011)

Great replies so far...thanks...Frank...I'm thinking about the same thing you are.....furniture or partitions?


----------



## Msradell (Dec 7, 2011)

cheyer said:
			
		

> Great replies so far...thanks...Frank...I'm thinking about the same thing you are.....furniture or partitions?


I would think they are a partition considering they do not hold or anything.

By the way, what kind of business is this?  I'm assuming some type of creative company since manage it seems to allow this.


----------



## cheyer (Dec 7, 2011)

Msradell...it is some type of a call center....


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GASujmyC1A

NIST test cubicle fire, forward to 9 minutes 30 seconds


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2011)

hay don"t talk about my low budget office like that!!!!!

talk about cheap


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2011)

require a analysis of the fire sprinkler system to see if can handle the added fuel load???????


----------

